# Does it make a difference if treatment is not the next day?



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

We are going to be having DIUI for the first time, most probably this week (my cycle is a bit unpredictable).  We have been told that if the Clear Blue fertility monitor says I have ovulated sunday- Friday, then we ring up and arrange treatment for next day, but if it happens on a Saturday we ring up and have treatment on Monday. Would this delay of 24 hours affect the chances of it working (even a little bit?)

This might seem an obvious question to someone who has been through the process a couple of times, but we are a little bit worried/ nervous/ stupidly excited about our first attempt.

Thank you


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi sophia_snail. 

I am no expert but didn't want to read and run. As far as I am aware, most people have the IUI the same day they get their positive LH surge or the next day. That is unless they are having a trigger injection once follicles are of a certain size - I am not sure of the timing then. I am not sure if or by how much a delay of 24 hours would make. It is a slight concern to me as I am having IUI and my clinic closes every other weekend i.e. Saturday and Sunday. However, yours is only closed on the Sunday by the sound of it, so perhaps wouldn't make a difference to your treatment. Best ask clinic though 

I wish you lots of luck


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi there. This happened to me last cycle. I was booked in for IUI on the Monday but got my LH surge using the ovulation predictor sticks on Saturday which meant i ovulated on the Sunday and the treatment Monday was cancelled. Nurses said no point in going ahead as the egg only lasts a few hours and so the treatment Monday would be too late. We were just encouraged to try naturally instead. Really upsetting but understand the logic. :-(


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for that. Our clinic (MFS) seems to do treatment on monday for saturday surges as standard..... i'm worried that if it happens on a saturday we are effectively wasting £1000 (and a lot of disappointment) if we have treatment.


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi hun, I had diui twice...both ended in bfp one was done the day after surge and one was two days after. I'd try and trust ur clinic xxx


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

hi - you make a good point and this became a real bug bear of mine as my clinic was the same.

I spent a lot of time researching it and my view is that the treatment can work 48 hours after the surge but it's less likely too. there are a few things you could try. do your clinic do blood tests or scans? that could show if you were about to pop and you could have the iui on the Saturday instead. or have a scan on the Friday and if nearly good to go you could take a trigger shot and do the iui on the Saturday. with dd1 I was to ovulate on the Sunday and- like you - was worried I would miss it - so I had a double insemination - on the Saturday morning and Monday morning. it worked! 

It annoys me clinics don't open 7 days a week - women ovulate 7 days a week - and we pay a lot for our iui. i would have changed clinics if I could! 

hth x


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

speeder said:


> hi - you make a good point and this became a real bug bear of mine as my clinic was the same.
> 
> I spent a lot of time researching it and my view is that the treatment can work 48 hours after the surge but it's less likely too. there are a few things you could try. do your clinic do blood tests or scans? that could show if you were about to pop and you could have the iui on the Saturday instead. or have a scan on the Friday and if nearly good to go you could take a trigger shot and do the iui on the Saturday. with dd1 I was to ovulate on the Sunday and- like you - was worried I would miss it - so I had a double insemination - on the Saturday morning and Monday morning. it worked!
> 
> ...


Too true speeder. I don't get why so many don't. A lady at my clinic said "we can't do bla bla on the weekend of course" like it was no biggie and to be expected. She seemed genuinely surprised when I said I wasn't happy about it.


----------

